# Looking for weeds and other tort food!



## Nephelle (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi all!

I am the brand new owner of a RT baby, and while I have been ordering seeds like crazy to grow safe things for her to eat, it is going to take a bit of time to get there.

Right now she is being fed a grocery store selection plus a few other items like dandelion and cactus pad, but I would really like to get a better variety into her diet sooner than later.

If you are an organic grower of tort food (weeds especially) with some to spare, and a willingness to overnight a selection to me, I would be very happy to buy from you and of course pay the shipping.

I am in Pittsburgh, PA, so someone in the USA would probably be my best bet.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## WithLisa (Sep 29, 2015)

Why do you want to buy weeds? Just get a small shovel and take a walk. I always collect weeds when I'm at a park or cemetery. 
If you are not sure if they are edible you can post pictures.


----------



## Nephelle (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't ever looked at plants...any plants...to wonder what is safe for a tortoise in my life! I was thinking if I could get actual leaf samples, I would have an easier time picking what is safe for my baby from the wild 

BUT....after posting this, I realize it was silly LOL. You are 100% right. I need to stop being afraid of plants and use this amazing resource and just ask!! 

There is an empty house next to me with a front and back yard filled with what I am almost positive is tortoise food. I was eyeing it yesterday but then got nervous I'd be wrong. 

So! I will put on my big girl pants and go take some pictures and see what free, yummy things are sitting 15 feet from my back door. Or, I will be arrested for trespassing HAHA. 

Thanks, Lisa  *Offer to buy, retracted!* I will be in the plant ID section soon


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 30, 2015)

Nephelle said:


> I haven't ever looked at plants...any plants...to wonder what is safe for a tortoise in my life! I was thinking if I could get actual leaf samples, I would have an easier time picking what is safe for my baby from the wild
> 
> BUT....after posting this, I realize it was silly LOL. You are 100% right. I need to stop being afraid of plants and use this amazing resource and just ask!!
> 
> ...


I don't think you're silly at all. I garden a lot and have had several members approach me and ask me if I would send them tortoise food. I've had 3 members approach me and ask for help without me even offering. I am also receiving some dried mulberry leaves from a forum member and a sample of dried "herbal hay" from another. I don't think it's bad to see if someone can help you test things out and get an idea of things you may want to begin growing. If I had seen this earlier, I would have happily done it. I have one more box to get out and then I need to keep everything for my own tortoise this winter. I'm sorry!

I do a ton of indoor gardening under lights and will often post photos in the garden chat thread in the off-topic section. If you see me post photos of something you'd be interested in trying this winter, feel free to send me a PM.

Meanwhile, I know a member named @Will who has begun to sell dehydrated Opuntia cactus. My tortoise really liked it. Here's a link to his thread. Maybe you can order some from him. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoise-chips.127127/page-3#post-1206092. Send him a PM to order and he also has a facebook page.

Also, in the sulcata section a few members have been talking about some dried leaves and flowers that they've been ordering over the internet. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/herbal-tortoise-hay.129081/

Good luck! It doesn't hurt to ask. I've had a great time trading with forum members in the past.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2015)

I would recommend any of the seed mixes available from Tortoise Supply. They will grow indoors or out. 
I clip the new leaves off and they actually grow back, over and over again. 
No guess work about if they are safe or not, either.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 30, 2015)

@Prairie Mom has the best handle of a total package of holding things over for the winter. If you can grow your own foods that can be both a pleasure and a good way to know source. The tortoise supply seed mixes are convenient as they already have a good mix, or you can specialize with things you might not already have easy access to. I grown a few types of plantain because it is fun for me and they don't otherwise grow readily where I am while dandelions are abundant and free for me. I have a local Mulberry Angel as well (someone who gives me alot). I have a giant stand of Opuntia, but pretty much everyone in the desert southwest can easily get that. I'm not giving away samples of the dried cactus anymore, but would be happy to offer them to you in a way that is cost effective, the post under the header Tortoise Chips or in the for sale section of TFO as Cactus Chips have that offer, or just send me a PM here on TFO.

For me growing and fooling around with the food it alot of the interest. Herbivorous reptiles and especially forest dwelling tortoises enchant me. I like all animals but they are the top of the interest.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2015)

grow radishes and feed the top. they grow quickly and give you grown indoors less than two weeks.


----------



## Nephelle (Sep 30, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I don't think you're silly at all. I garden a lot and have had several members approach me and ask me if I would send them tortoise food. I've had 3 members approach me and ask for help without me even offering. I am also receiving some dried mulberry leaves from a forum member and a sample of dried "herbal hay" from another. I don't think it's bad to see if someone can help you test things out and get an idea of things you may want to begin growing. If I had seen this earlier, I would have happily done it. I have one more box to get out and then I need to keep everything for my own tortoise this winter. I'm sorry!
> 
> I do a ton of indoor gardening under lights and will often post photos in the garden chat thread in the off-topic section. If you see me post photos of something you'd be interested in trying this winter, feel free to send me a PM.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU for this reply, this was awesome to read.

My biggest problem is I live smack in the middle of the city, and most of the green areas are either private property or heavily dog-trafficked. I had thought the empty house next door would be a good place to scavenge, but when I mentioned it to my partner she was concerned it had been sprayed. We are going to try some of the less-traveled trails in a nearby park for plant ID pictures, because this is a life long journey with our new baby and we know we need to learn  In the meantime I have purchased quite a few different types of "weed" seeds" from all over the internet...and learned that many of them have awesome medicinal properties for people, too, so that's pretty cool.

I have been thinking a lot about setting up strip lights in my spare room over-winter, maybe on metal shelves. I've done it in the past, but it's been a lot of years. I will go hunt down your past threads tonight and read up on how you do it! I have been so overwhelmed with all things tortoise that I haven't made it into the off-topic chat yet LOL, but that sounds like a really fun read!! 

Again, thank you


----------



## Nephelle (Sep 30, 2015)

Will said:


> @Prairie Mom has the best handle of a total package of holding things over for the winter. If you can grow your own foods that can be both a pleasure and a good way to know source. The tortoise supply seed mixes are convenient as they already have a good mix, or you can specialize with things you might not already have easy access to. I grown a few types of plantain because it is fun for me and they don't otherwise grow readily where I am while dandelions are abundant and free for me. I have a local Mulberry Angel as well (someone who gives me alot). I have a giant stand of Opuntia, but pretty much everyone in the desert southwest can easily get that. I'm not giving away samples of the dried cactus anymore, but would be happy to offer them to you in a way that is cost effective, the post under the header Tortoise Chips or in the for sale section of TFO as Cactus Chips have that offer, or just send me a PM here on TFO.
> 
> For me growing and fooling around with the food it alot of the interest. Herbivorous reptiles and especially forest dwelling tortoises enchant me. I like all animals but they are the top of the interest.



Thank you, Will 

I ordered a supply of the TS seed mixes, (thank you, @ZEROPILOT for the reply  ) so I am glad to hear it has such good reviews. Planning on getting it started tonight or tomorrow. I also ordered plantain seeds and am VERY excited about those, as I read the medicinal properties for people as well and thought it was incredibly cool.

I will absolutely check out the Cactus Chips and be in contact soon about them  I ordered 2 of the fresh pads from TS but she's so little it doesn't seem cost effective--dried seems like a great option.

The prospect of growing and setting up an indoor greenhouse this winter is really exciting for me. I love growing things in general, but growing with a purpose and a need for variety is even more fulfilling. I had no idea there was a garden thread on the forum (although I should have guessed!), so I'm looking forward to checking it out and learning what others have done  

Wintertime is suddenly getting that much more exciting!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 1, 2015)

The Tortoise Supply mix will have a few other surprises for YOU. Like carrots and turnips and radishes.....That grow very large under the soil.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 1, 2015)

Nephelle said:


> THANK YOU for this reply, this was awesome to read.
> 
> My biggest problem is I live smack in the middle of the city, and most of the green areas are either private property or heavily dog-trafficked. I had thought the empty house next door would be a good place to scavenge, but when I mentioned it to my partner she was concerned it had been sprayed. We are going to try some of the less-traveled trails in a nearby park for plant ID pictures, because this is a life long journey with our new baby and we know we need to learn  In the meantime I have purchased quite a few different types of "weed" seeds" from all over the internet...and learned that many of them have awesome medicinal properties for people, too, so that's pretty cool.
> 
> ...


No Problem
Being in the city is tricky, because often even parks are sprayed with pesticides etc. If you can find a natural area, that would be a good option. Sounds like you're really onto something with testing out your gardening skills. Some of my weed growing has been really hit and miss. I'm still working on it. Squash, melons, peas, etc are super easy and always work. I've learned that gardening does take some patience, but the most important attribute is definitely "STUBBORNESS" !!!! Refuse to quit and force it to work, particularly when you are in a tricky area for gardening like you are. 

Definitely get the fluorescent tube lights vs the bulbs. It sounds like you've done it before and will have a good handle on it. Here's a link to a photo that I'm kind of proud of. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-68#post-1083283 I was able to get some really mature plants this last winter and posted some photos. I also had plenty of things die on me and tested out some things that didn't work, but now I have new ideas for this year. People often talk about gardening tortoise food in the tortoise diet section of the forum too, so you can find help all over. Good luck and I still think trading food is cool


----------



## Tort Love (Oct 1, 2015)

Does anyone know what this plant is and does anyone know if it is poisonous to sulcata tortoise they like to lay under it please and thank you


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 1, 2015)

Tort Love said:


> View attachment 150723
> Does anyone know what this plant is and does anyone know if it is poisonous to sulcata tortoise they like to lay under it please and thank you


I'm uncertain, but it looks like a cluster of daylilies. Consider posting this in the "Plant ID" section of the forum http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/plant-identification.54/ and see what other members think. If everyone else agrees that it's daylilies, they are not toxic as long as your tortoise isn't eating the rhizome (root bulb). I wouldn't feel any need to move Daylilies. Please post this there and see what members think.


----------



## Tort Love (Oct 1, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm uncertain, but it looks like a cluster of daylilies. Consider posting this in the "Plant ID" section of the forum http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/plant-identification.54/ and see what other members think. If everyone else agrees that it's daylilies, they are not toxic as long as your tortoise isn't eating the rhizome (root bulb). I wouldn't feel any need to move Daylilies. Please post this there and see what members think.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Nephelle (Oct 1, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The Tortoise Supply mix will have a few other surprises for YOU. Like carrots and turnips and radishes.....That grow very large under the soil.



Oh snap, I read this just in time!! I literally have the containers set out that I was getting ready to plant in, but if that's the case they won't be deep enough! I have a baby pool for spring, but it won't work for indoors this winter. Back to the drawing board  TY!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 1, 2015)

Nephelle said:


> Oh snap, I read this just in time!! I literally have the containers set out that I was getting ready to plant in, but if that's the case they won't be deep enough! I have a baby pool for spring, but it won't work for indoors this winter. Back to the drawing board  TY!!!!


You can always pull out the carrots etc while they're still young. You can pull out and feed baby carrots at any time and they're still good. Just don't let them grow as big if you're planning on using shallow containers.


----------



## Nephelle (Oct 1, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> No Problem
> Being in the city is tricky, because often even parks are sprayed with pesticides etc. If you can find a natural area, that would be a good option. Sounds like you're really onto something with testing out your gardening skills. Some of my weed growing has been really hit and miss. I'm still working on it. Squash, melons, peas, etc are super easy and always work. I've learned that gardening does take some patience, but the most important attribute is definitely "STUBBORNESS" !!!! Refuse to quit and force it to work, particularly when you are in a tricky area for gardening like you are.
> 
> Definitely get the fluorescent tube lights vs the bulbs. It sounds like you've done it before and will have a good handle on it. Here's a link to a photo that I'm kind of proud of. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/page-68#post-1083283 I was able to get some really mature plants this last winter and posted some photos. I also had plenty of things die on me and tested out some things that didn't work, but now I have new ideas for this year. People often talk about gardening tortoise food in the tortoise diet section of the forum too, so you can find help all over. Good luck and I still think trading food is cool



Stubbornness is something I have in spades, so in that case I'm off to a good start! 

Those pictures are AWESOME and the plants beautiful. I wonder what my partner would say if a closet was suddenly converted over to tomatoes hahaha. Holy wow I just got so excited LOL. I have some questions so I will head to the garden chat soon to poke at you! 

The bug has bitten! And I love the idea of trading food, what a great way of mixing it up and sharing. 

YAY!


----------



## Nephelle (Oct 1, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> You can always pull out the carrots etc while they're still young. You can pull out and feed baby carrots at any time and they're still good. Just don't let them grow as big if you're planning on using shallow containers.



That's a good point. I also could just move them to something deeper once they start. I have these all ready to go, too. Maybe I will just do that! No sense in delaying the fun


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 1, 2015)

Nephelle said:


> Stubbornness is something I have in spades,
> 
> YAY!


And a gardener is born...


----------



## Shaif (Sep 14, 2016)

Nephelle, are you still in Pitt? I'm in Gibsonia with a baby Greek. 
I'm exactly where you were when you started this post-- looking for fresh heathy food but scared to pick it myself. Did you find a local market or any online help? I've found dandilion greens at Giant Eagle.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm a plant dummy. From the greens, I can't tell what anything is. It was only after a year or so that some weeds had taken over the area I had the seeds planted in that I found the big carrots and radishes, or whatever they were. They had gotten larger than my fist and split down the sides. I couldn't believe how much of it there was. Especially since I had never really watered any of it or gave it any special treatment.
Most of it was eaten by my wife in salads.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 15, 2016)

Shaif said:


> Nephelle, are you still in Pitt? I'm in Gibsonia with a baby Greek.
> I'm exactly where you were when you started this post-- looking for fresh heathy food but scared to pick it myself. Did you find a local market or any online help? I've found dandilion greens at Giant Eagle.


Sadly, Nephelle hasn't posted since December and last peeked at the Forum in February. 
I miss her.


----------



## Shaif (Sep 15, 2016)

Shucks. Thank you for the update.


----------

